
Nationwide Centurylink outage - Karunamon
https://www.wdio.com/GMN/centurylink-outage-emergency-services/5191720/
======
Karunamon
Still filtering in, there's lots of live reports being made on DownDetector -
lots of full internet outages with the occasional tv/internet.

[https://downdetector.com/status/centurylink](https://downdetector.com/status/centurylink)

